# Men cook Better



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2007)

I have noticed that Men are better cooks than women
What are yout thoughts on the subject?


NOTE: Let's not include Mother's cooking, nothing in the world can be better than that.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah i can cook ideas i my mind.if thats ok?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

Well...both my sisters cook better then me.

I cook better then all the guys I know 

I cook better then only few gals I know...all rest are better


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2007)

I dont cook..
End of story..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^
my sister cooks better than me....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 6, 2007)

As long as there is no girl on this forum yes "Men cook better" 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Well...both my sisters cook better then me.
> 
> I cook better then all the guys I know
> 
> I cook better then only few gals I know...all rest are better


yaar tum toh chupe rustam nikale.gx_saurav ho ya chef_saurav?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> As long as there is no girl on this forum yes "Men cook better"



There are many gals 



> yaar tum toh chupe rustam nikale.gx_saurav ho ya chef_saurav?



Lolz...I m cooking since 2002


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are many girls..hmm..disguised as guys..but their girlishness will show others who they are


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> There are many gals


kaun kaise kahan kab


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess there'b no serious fight w/o member of opp sex present in the discussion, oh well atleast i got some laughs out of this..

@gx_saurav/other "cooks"
As u may have noticed Im a "night rider" can u suggest some quick meals for the night, the best ive got is some southern pickles with rice, TopRamen's Curry.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> There are many gals


 
gals    kaha ???? 



kuch days pehle i tried to cook but  sab jal gaya .....


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

^food for thought  for new cooks


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> As u may have noticed Im a "night rider" can u suggest some quick meals for the night, the best ive got is some southern pickles with rice, TopRamen's Curry.



Where r u from? What do u prefer eating ?veg or non veg


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 7, 2007)

not anything specific. veg & non-veg. just something to full the stomach and sail thru the night


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

Initially I used to cook better than my wife.. but now that she's learned the art.. I suck!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Initially I used to cook better than my wife.. but now that she's learned the art.. I suck!


Are you married?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Are you married?


 
Why? only kids can use this forum?


----------



## kirangp (Sep 7, 2007)

bah I dont know who cooks best but after coming here I am missing Indian food


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

actually waht ive seen is most girls can cook, and most guys cant, but the best chefs are guys


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

surely iam good cook (at fast foods ) but not better than my sis


----------



## mind_is_on_fire (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah i can cook veggies and nonveggies dishes...... only as long as I have to eat them myself.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 8, 2007)

culd that ^ be the reason why?


----------



## ilugd (Sep 8, 2007)

I burnt a vessel while boiling water. That gives an approximation of my skills.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

dude, how can u burn a vessel just by boiling water
unless u burn the vessel TO boil water


----------



## ilugd (Sep 8, 2007)

oh, i nodded off listening to my mp3 player. All the water evaporated and the vessel turned fully black. Had to throw it away. Stainless steel vessel too. I got up because the whole room got hot.

the whole gas stove was sizzling for about an hour.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

wow u cook better than me, just kidding at least i can cook maggi and papad
YA I CAN SURVIVE ON MAGGI AND INSTANT FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 8, 2007)

i am not too bad. Survival rate is like burning maggi once every 20 cookings. that is like 95% success rate. Not too bad.  I too love maggi. I am planning to start a maggi fan club.


----------



## faraaz (Sep 14, 2007)

I disagree...I say gender doesn't matter at all. Its down to talent, skill, judgment and most importantly experience. Having said that, I make a mean Talawa Gosht...


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

Only I like what I cook.Everyone else pukes on my food behind my back..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

I only know how to cook 2 minutes maggi and even in that I usually take more than 10 minutes.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I only know how to cook 2 minutes maggi and even in that I usually take more than 10 minutes.



Ditto with me....
Ever tried adding Amul butter to Maggi??


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 15, 2007)

Can we add a poll here, 

Who cooks Better?
>Men
>Women
>Dont give a _


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

hey how does butter taste with maggi im gonna eat maggi today


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

Try it out.It tastes great according to me...


----------



## faraaz (Sep 15, 2007)

If you really want awesome Maggi, get rid of that taste maker...

Fry some thinly sliced beef (or chicken if you prefer) with onions and soy sauce in a sauce pan. Chop fresh lettuce, carrots and peas. Add in with water, noodles and boil.

When noodles are almost ready, add soy sauce to the noodles, along with salt and a hint of chilli powder. After its ready, add the beef/chicken and serve...


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

umm im vegetarian...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

seems vegetarians made the  majority what about us non-veggies? both in mind & food.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 16, 2007)

Just adding a dash of butter with fried Onions and Chopped Tomatoes, with a bit of chilly sauce does wonders to maggi and your friends.
    I had a wonderful friend who used to do the same.Only i have stopped visiting his house since then.


----------



## slugger (Sep 16, 2007)

Maggi tastes best @ night with coffee (dat wat v r having right now )

4 of us here

4 packet of maggi chicken flavor

6 eggs (preferred 8 but sum1 dint buy eggs 2day )

maggi hot & sweet sauce

leftover schezwan sauce

lotsa butter

just add them 1 by 1 along with d taste maker once d noodle starts boiling
and den u will have a perfectly divine creation that is actually consumed by d ones living up there

den wash it all down with a strong cuppa of black coffee (boiling right now)

and u will have d perfect late night food


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> Maggi tastes best @ night with coffee (dat wat v r having right now )
> 
> 4 of us here
> 
> ...



oh i wish i had a stove in my hostel


----------



## faraaz (Sep 16, 2007)

@slugger: Dude, no offense...but that just makes me wanna barf. WTF are you doin makin it with leftover schezwan sauce?? Can't you just make some fresh one?? And butter? Eww!


----------



## slugger (Sep 16, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @slugger: Dude, no offense...but that just makes me wanna barf. WTF are you doin makin it with leftover schezwan sauce?? Can't you just make some fresh one??


well v did not make fresh ones 'cause v dint make d leftover ones either 

u'd get thm ready-made @ ne super market, add them to anything u want and d food tates divine

v usually add russian salad dressing to d noodles, but had this packet of schezwan sauce with sum stuff still remainng, so decided to add it instead
tasted even better



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> And butter? Eww!


wats wrong with butter d00d
add tonnz of it along with grated cheese and u will have have to join *Noodle addicts anonymous* to get rid of d habit

*P.S:* dont forget to hit d gym d next evening tho


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ya we men can cook hardware better after overclocking.


I have done this a couple of times.


----------

